# Recommendations for deep pads/atmosphere VST?



## jaminjamesp (Dec 6, 2016)

Looking for something new and fun to inspire me. I like the way a lot of Zimmer's slower pieces have layers of pads that almost lean towards sound design. I like felt, sometimes, more than heard. Subtle yet present.

I've been making a lot of my own sounds using VSTs, outboard/plugin FX, and lots of vintage synths. Which is fun and rewarding, but sometimes I just want to pop on a preset and play something and get inspired. 

I've been looking a little at Omnisphere, but I don't know if it would offer me more than I have already. What I do have is all the Komplete stuff, eDNA from Spitfire (which honestly hasn't been very inspiring for me) lots of different string libraries, perc libraries, etc. But nothing that is really dedicated to the pads/atmosphere world.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 6, 2016)

Please note that we have a new seperate category for VST synth questions
http://vi-control.net/community/forums/virtual-synths-omnisphere-u-he-reaktor-etc.131/

I think rctec himself would probably recommend you U-he all the way use your taste to choose between zebra or diva


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 6, 2016)

U-he Zebra2 and ZebraHZ are both super inspiring. Use them in every project i've worked on.

Great presets for Zebra etc

Unfinished @ http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/

Artenuovo @ http://sound.artenuovo.com

Luftrum @ http://www.luftrum.com/synthpresets/


----------



## jaminjamesp (Dec 6, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Please note that we have a new seperate category for VST synth questions
> 
> I think rctec himself would probably recommend you U-he all the way use your taste to choose between zebra or diva



Yeah, I've heard/read him mention it before. I should check it out. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## jaminjamesp (Dec 6, 2016)

davidgary73 said:


> U-he Zebra2 and ZebraHZ are both super inspiring. Use them in every project i've worked on.
> 
> Great presets for Zebra etc
> 
> ...



Seems like I'm def getting urged to go that direction. Pulling up their website now! 

EDIT Listening/reading on their website. Looks pretty awesome. What about atmosphere sounds. I'm hearing lots of aggressive arps, and things like that. Which I look, but I do a lot of that out of the box on synths. I'm really wanting that atmospheric ambience. Not even necessarily tonal. If that makes sense.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 6, 2016)

You may find Output quite interesting for inspiring pads, especially Exhale.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 6, 2016)

Check out The Unfinished sound sets for u-he

You may also want to take a look at omnisphere 



jaminjamesp said:


> Seems like I'm def getting urged to go that direction. Pulling up their website now!
> 
> EDIT Listening/reading on their website. Looks pretty awesome. What about atmosphere sounds. I'm hearing lots of aggressive arps, and things like that. Which I look, but I do a lot of that out of the box on synths. I'm really wanting that atmospheric ambience. Not even necessarily tonal. If that makes sense.


----------



## calebfaith (Dec 6, 2016)

Also check out Spitfire eDNA and Heavyocity Gravity and the expansion packs. I have some reviews on my YouTube channel (link below)


----------



## dogdad (Dec 6, 2016)

FrozenPlain Slow - http://frozenplain.com/products/slow/

And Colourform -
http://frozenplain.com/products/colourform/


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 6, 2016)

+1 to Heavyocity Gravity.


----------



## jaminjamesp (Dec 7, 2016)

dogdad said:


> FrozenPlain Slow - http://frozenplain.com/products/slow/
> 
> And Colourform -
> http://frozenplain.com/products/colourform/



This stuff looks amazing


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 7, 2016)

Here's something I made which sort of operates like a synth, but uses looped samples of bowed cello and bass as osillators. Also, it has unison voices with independent humanization, so it's good for big droning sounds and evolving pads.

http://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/string-cyborgs

Also http://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/marie-ork which can make really weird pads and drones by resynthesizing a model of a female death metal vocal.

And not mine, but just plain looks neat, they also have instruments made from NASA recordings etc: http://www.unearthedsampling.com/bowed-fences


----------



## robharvey (Dec 7, 2016)

A word on omnisphere- 

It's really the user interface that makes it worth it. I find it super easy to program and create within it. I've found it to be super easy and intuitive to musical sound design. Also the sounds it comes with are just great. Loads of classic synth stuff and pre thought out plug in and play sounds.


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 7, 2016)

Gotta have omnisphere and zebra. 
Also you should check out Sample Logic stuff. It's not cheap and it's not for everyone, but just clicking the random button on Morphestra 2 or Cinemorphx or Gamelan can trigger ideas.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2016)

If you are a logic X User btw proceed directly to Alchemy 2

Not sure why you are not getting along well with a eDNA? Perhaps it's a bit too organic sounding for you and not enough synthetic sounding? But seeing you already have it I would highly recommend the Kinematic Soundset by The Unfinished it's only available on the Spitfire site it is excellent
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/kinematik-add-on-pack/
I would also recommend using a shimmer style Reverb like Valhalla Shimmer or Eventide Blackhole


----------



## jjmmuir (Dec 7, 2016)

Have you checked out dronar? Looks good


----------



## dogdad (Dec 7, 2016)

jaminjamesp said:


> This stuff looks amazing


FYI - I woke up to an email this morning from FrozenPlain. Their libraries are 30% off starting today.


----------



## jaminjamesp (Dec 7, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> If you are a logic X User btw proceed directly to Alchemy 2
> 
> Not sure why you are not getting along well with a eDNA? Perhaps it's a bit too organic sounding for you and not enough synthetic sounding? But seeing you already have it I would highly recommend the Kinematic Soundset by The Unfinished it's only available on the Spitfire site it is excellent
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/kinematik-add-on-pack/
> I would also recommend using a shimmer style Reverb like Valhalla Shimmer or Eventide Blackhole



To me, there's nothing warm about the sounds in eDNA, they feel and sound like they belong in a deep space, science fiction thriller. Most of the suggestions here, save a few, fall in to the same category as eDNA for me. They are all very agressive, metalic sounding libraries. Definitely have their place, but I'm looking for atmospheric, deep, swirling, evolving, washy, pads and soundscapes that fall on the softer, less ominous side of things. 

I have found a few sounds in eDNA that I always go to. And don't get me wrong, sonically it's very cool. Just more aggressive than what I'm looking for.

I'll def check out that link though. Thanks!


----------



## jaminjamesp (Dec 7, 2016)

dogdad said:


> FYI - I woke up to an email this morning from FrozenPlain. Their libraries are 30% off starting today.



Downloading Slow now. Pretty excited to use it. I'll report back with my findings.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2016)

If you want warm I think you have to look at U-he Diva, if that doesn't do it for you then I don't know what will software-wise

="jaminjamesp, post: 4026434, member: 13137"]To me, there's nothing warm about the sounds in eDNA, they feel and sound like they belong in a deep space, science fiction thriller. Most of the suggestions here, save a few, fall in to the same category as eDNA for me. They are all very agressive, metalic sounding libraries. Definitely have their place, but I'm looking for atmospheric, deep, swirling, evolving, washy, pads and soundscapes that fall on the softer, less ominous side of things.

I have found a few sounds in eDNA that I always go to. And don't get me wrong, sonically it's very cool. Just more aggressive than what I'm looking for.

I'll def check out that link though. Thanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## Vastman (Dec 7, 2016)

I've got pretty much everything mentioned above, cept Alchemy 2 as I'm a Sonar DAW dude. I think all the suggestions, when compaired to omnisphere, are wonderful in their own right but don't hold a candle to Omnisphere...... In a word, that is

*RIDICULOUS** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​I would trade my hundreds of VIs for omnisphere (if I had to choose)... it is the most amazing platform EVER! Furthermore, it has attracted the best sound designers on the planet (like Skippy, Plugin Guru) that continue expanding it's universe... it is beautiful and comprehensive in virtually all directions...

I have the entire Output offerings.... NO comparison. Lovely? Of course... but a peanut compared to Omnisphere.

I have most of Urs's synths... diva, zebra, dark zebra, hive, Ace, Bazille... do I love them? YES! Is Zebra/really, Dark Zebra, which puts it in O2's price range, wonderful? It is exquisite... But the people who push Zebra as comparable to Omnisphere2 are seriously deranged...(No offense, I love you all but....OMFG, really????)

I've got all of Heaviocityies offerings... ALL! love um but No question what I'd choose...if I had to...

I've got the full Alchemy library... is it wonderful? Yes... but again, the Omnisphere platform and all the amazing extensions offered by the best of the best... wup it's butt. Same for a slew of other vendors... wonderful stuff but....

If Spectrasonics hadn't created and continued to advance Omnisphere this would be a challenging question. But they did. And therefore it's an easy choice...

I could go on and on... but it all boils down to this... Eric and crew have assembled the most powerful SYNTH package, combined with and wrapped in the most extensive and meticulously crafted sample library on our planet Eaarth and that should be anyone's first purchase, hands down...Save for it...if u must... but DON'T dilute your platform by getting a lesser thingy... and then head over to Skippy's site and get it all... he has huge sales and works with the best to bring you the best, extending O2 into new territories NO other "synth" can get close to. Ayin, the unfinished, and others add to the bounty in this platform... Oh, spend a night watching the Guru's educational/walkthru vids and you'll learn a lot...

Bottom line... much like Kontakt (which requires thousands of $ in libraries), is the entire delicious Cake... all the others are merely icing... pretty, tasty, but...

Rant over...


----------



## JohnG (Dec 7, 2016)

Vastman, I admire your enthusiasm and I share it. My love extends a little broader, especially to the u-he universe but also to others. I have heard some amazing stuff just from the NI series, and not the "latest" versions either. I have old Reaktor patches that pals sent me that still sound absolutely awesome.

That said, I think part of what does set Omni apart, and clearly the source of some of Vastman's endorsement, is the ease with which one can "make it your own" in that world. It's so simple to mess about with a few parameters or substitute a sample in and _voila,_ you have a unique sound. And there is plenty beyond the superficial as well, so definitely Omnisphere is an amazing creation.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 7, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Rant over...


Totally agree with your rant.



jaminjamesp said:


> I've been looking a little at Omnisphere, but I don't know if it would offer me more than I have already.


Was a little shocked more people didn't immediately jump on this.

I think Omnisphere has kind of gotten to a point where so many people take it for granted and everything it does... I'm always shocked when I find out someone DOESN'T have it. I mean have you spent money on OTHER synths? Vastman I also have everything you listed including every 3rd party soundset I can possibly find. I buy stuff because I love to tinker with it but I buy stuff only because *I already have Omnisphere*. Love Zebra and all of the Unfinished patches, I switch back-and-forth between Zebra and Omnisphere regularly just to change it up, I probably use them equally... but c'mon... if you had to choose ONE SYNTH to have for the rest of your life, are any of you seriously going to pick something other than Omnisphere? I'd have a hard time believing that.


----------



## jaminjamesp (Dec 7, 2016)

chillbot said:


> Totally agree with your rant.
> 
> 
> Was a little shocked more people didn't immediately jump on this.
> ...



Well, it looks like I'll be getting Omnisphere. Hahah. It's worth a shot. I guess one question I have for people who use it on a regular basis, is how much of it is emulating actual synths? I have a pretty extensive collection of vintage keys: Oberheim, Roland, Yamaha, Moog, ARP, tons of little randoms, as well as newer stuff like the Prophet 5, OB-6 and reissued Mellotron. I guess I'm worried I'd be paying a lot of money for a bundle that covers the bases that I already have covered with the real thing, if that makes sense. 

That's what kind of turns me away from Diva and what not. I'm looking to cover bases that can't touched (on the fly) with the keys I already have. 

But it sounds like Omnisphere does that.


----------



## jaminjamesp (Dec 7, 2016)

dogdad said:


> FYI - I woke up to an email this morning from FrozenPlain. Their libraries are 30% off starting today.



So I've been playing with Slow. Also bought the Double Music Box because it was 8 bucks on sale. Was honestly almost more excited for that because from the demo, it is a sound I've been looking for a long time. Kind of a flammy, clicky bell sound.

Thoughts: Slow is cool. Super simple UI, and gorgeous to look at. It's not too deep. It's fairly limited. Which for only 35 bucks on sale, I appreciate. I get overwhelmed sometimes with something like eDNA that has like a thousand patches, and really deep UI. Great for when you want to dive in, annoying when you're looking for quick sounds to inspire. I've found 3 sounds that I really, really like, and to me thats worth it for 35 bucks. I'll def keep experimenting with it also.

I hate to say I'm kinda bummed by the Double Music Box. The tone is great, but holy crap, the noise floor is insane and the the tails cut off really weird when the voices drop. I tried rolling off the high end with a filter, but you lose a lot of the bell sound. I'll still find a use for it, and for 8 bucks I still consider it a decent purchase. 

Thanks for the heads up on those.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm confused now you've got all those vintage warm sounding analog synths but you're asking us for other warm sounding analog synths??? Just use your old analog warm synths lol  or maybe you trying to wind us up ? if you need VST versions you have been given some very conpetant suggestions here you just need to sort through all the BS and pick one that suits your personality and taste don't be fooled by most of the sample based things out there or the cheeky on special stuff that you'll get sick of in a day one of the beauties of older Hardware is the connection you have with it there are things out there in the software world that do that also I would say omni & U-he are at the top of the list good luck in your quest and let us know what you decide


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 7, 2016)

One more option, released a week ago - KVR DC entry Full Bucket Qyooo has some unique morphing features for evolving pads, and it's not too harsh/weird/sci-fi. Not many presets, but...


----------



## jaminjamesp (Dec 7, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I'm confused now you've got all those vintage warm sounding analog synths but you're asking us for other warm sounding analog synths??? Just use your old analog warm synths lol  or maybe you trying to wind us up ? if you need VST versions you have been given some very conpetant suggestions here you just need to sort through all the BS and pick one that suits your personality and taste don't be fooled by most of the sample based things out there or the cheeky on special stuff that you'll get sick of in a day one of the beauties of older Hardware is the connection you have with it there are things out there in the software world that do that also I would say omni & U-he are at the top of the list good luck in your quest and let us know what you decide



Creating evolving soundscapes is hard on analogue keyboards. Yeah, it can be done. There are some more recent (90s) digital synths that did some cool stuff like that. But I don't own any. From what I've seen, a lot of the guys who are in to modular can accomplish it to some degree. That's just a world I haven't gotten in to yet.

And warm doesn't just mean analogue. Man, there are lots of warm fat digital synths. I mean warm like, not the aggressive, metallic, angry sounds that so many VST makers seem to cater to. I want gentle, pretty, lush, evolving, swirly, things. I like pretty!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 8, 2016)

I am a little reluctant to take this one step further because I have a feeling there might not be a right answer for you out there but...

When you say evolving it usually equates to wavetables, when you say lush in warm that equates to analog filters so ultimately what you want to find is a combination of those two out of the box does it exist? Perhaps, perhaps not. Through custom programming and/or alternative commercial sound design I do believe it can be accomplished there are certainly programmers out there who specialize in these qualities... the unfinished, Joseph hollo, sounds divine, Etc. But then wavetable synths can also be cold in sterile sounding. One of the original attractions to the PPG wave synths were the evolving waveables and Lush analog filters. The software version is pretty right on

and there is also the option of additional Hardware... blofeld, Korg wavestation, jd-990, Modal,etc


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 8, 2016)

Made more money from Omnisphere and now it's Omnisphere 2 than any other platform. What does that tell you? No idea. But that's a statistical fact in my case so I can't argue against it. I had it when it was Atmosphere. 
The other other platform of this nature that I use is Alchemy within Logic Pro X. Alchemy is worth the price of Logic Pro X alone.
When you add up what you get with Logic Pro X, it's really as if they're giving it away.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 8, 2016)

It's getting hard to know if the original poster is really on a quest / search for a solution here or perhaps just trolling. He has been given all the really good options out there for software and does not seem happy with any of them when suggested he goes to his Hardware that he already "owns" he does not seem happy with that option either. Original poster perhaps you can post some musical examples of exactly what you're looking for?



Baron Greuner said:


> Made more money from Omnisphere and now it's Omnisphere 2 than any other platform. What does that tell you? No idea. But that's a statistical fact in my case so I can't argue against it. I had it when it was Atmosphere.
> The other other platform of this nature that I use is Alchemy within Logic Pro X. Alchemy is worth the price of Logic Pro X alone.
> When you add up what you get with Logic Pro X, it's really as if they're giving it away.


----------



## jaminjamesp (Dec 8, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> It's getting hard to know if the original poster is really on a quest / search for a solution here or perhaps just trolling. He has been given all the really good options out there for software and does not seem happy with any of them when suggested he goes to his Hardware that he already "owns" he does not seem happy with that option either. Original poster perhaps you can post some musical examples of exactly what you're looking for?



Not sure what leads you to believe that I'm trolling. And I have been happy with the suggestions given in this thread, so I'm not sure where you're getting that from either. I've actually purchased one VST that was mentioned here, and gave a review of it, stating that while not perfect, it came close to what I was looking for and happy with the purchase. I also stated that I'd been sold on getting Omnisphere and would be giving it a shot.

As far as the hardware that I "own" (?) I use it every day. I don't know how much hardware you work with, but it's not always the fastest option. Like I've said before, I already have been making the sounds I'm looking for with them, but a lot of time I don't all the time in the world to grab a synth, patch it in, fire it up (lord knows there's always something finicky happening with keys that are 30+ years old) and then start from nothing. Sometimes I have a 24 hour turn around on a piece of music, and I'd like to (in those types of situations) have a go to VST with workable presets that I can work with on the fly.

Like I've said previously in this thread, most, but not all VST makers are catering to a specific sound. The very modern and aggressive EPIC scoring style. I personally find that not very inspiring.

These are the sounds I am speaking of:

 Around 2:15 on Happiness



Those don't represent EXACTLY what I'm looking for, but a general idea. Listening to those, it's clear their recording a lot of their own strings, glitches, noises, bells, and what not, and creating pads out of them. Also definitely hearing a lot analogue keys in there too. So yeah, can I make all that stuff? Sure. I have to because I don't have any VSTs that do that kind of thing.

Maybe I wasn't specific enough. My perfect VST would be something like this:

1. As many oscillators as I want. True oscillators with classic wave shapes, but also a large menu of interesting sampled instruments and sounds to choose from that would act like "oscillators" or just sound sources.

2. A region selection tool that would allow me, if I wanted, to choose which part of the sample I would like to play. And also the option to loop it, either in time with the host tempo, or just at random.

3. A section for random noises, glitches, static, clicks, pops, industrial noises, etc, that could also be selected by region to loop in time or at random.

4. An FX section with reverb options, delays, filters, etc.

5. A modulation section with LFOs that are drawable, think the LFO section in Serum, that could modulate nearly every parameter.

6. A "randomness" generator that could be controlled by a separate LFO that would incorporate randomness to any sound source or LFO that it was assigned to.

7. A step sequencer and arpeggiator that any selected region of a sample could be assigned to.

So in a sense you'd have the ability to create any sound scape you desire. You could use it strictly as a synth creating classic pad sounds, and have the ability to modulate them with an extensive unique modulation section. But then you could layer it with sampled instruments, noises, ambiences, etc. Add to that an element of controlled randomness, and you'd have what I was looking for. I think for me what I'm disliking about so much of what I'm hearing in the VST world is the shininess of it. There's little character to the sounds and samples. I really like that feeling that comes from the imperfect. The grainy. The dirty and saturated. Maybe the reason it doesn't exist is because there either isn't a big enough market for it, or because people are just creating those sounds on their own. For those of us that don't have always have a lot of time on turnarounds, it would be nice to be able to reach for a VST that accomplishes some of that.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 8, 2016)

James it sounds like you're a prime candidate for eurorack modular

SIGUR Ros in the past used a lot and I mean a lot of processing on their sound design this includes anything from guitar pedals,amps, to Eventide to lexicons

It will be hard to find what you're looking for and a single soft synth Imo what you'll need to do is bear down and spend some time in the studio and personally design a Sonic signature

Perhaps you could take a look at Softtube Modular or Bazille and do not underestimate your audio chain also


----------



## jaminjamesp (Dec 8, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> James it sounds like you're a prime candidate for eurorack modular
> 
> SIGUR Ros in the past used a lot and I mean a lot of processing on their sound design this includes anything from guitar pedals,amps, to Eventide to lexicons
> 
> ...



It seems like the sound that Sigur Ros created was so influential in the commercial music world that someone would have tried to capture some of it in a VST. I've often thought a lot about modular stuff. I have a lot invested in my synths right now, and can't really afford the cost of going modular at the moment. But I suppose that would be the next logical move in creating my own unique soundscapes.


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 8, 2016)

Don't forget granular stuff (Omnisphere has it too) but you can get a lot of mileage from other standard stuff like Padshop Pro, UVI Falcon, and Halion 5. 
Wave table stuff just sounds like digital vomiting to me though.It just gets old. Much prefer Granular for evolving stuff.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 8, 2016)

Do you own reaktor by the way that's another option

I would also study the sound design and music of Ulrich Schnauss and the Shoegaze genre he uses a lot of stacked vintage signal processing such as Publisons for ie


----------



## khollister (Dec 9, 2016)

Just giving a quick listen to your examples, I would say you are looking more for organic based stuff than pure synth. You probably don't want to hear this ($$$) but the eDNA and warped stuff in the various Spitfire Albions sounds more like this to me than Omnisphere/Zebra/Diva/whatever. Most of what I'm hearing in those videos is nowhere as "clean" as much of the ambient synth stuff we have been recommending. You might also consider using some of the Spitfire Evo libraries and doing further processing on them.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 9, 2016)

You have gotten a lot of suggestions as far as synths and libraries, but as you probably know, effects should not be overlooked. In the hardware world people used to use things like the Eventide Harmonizers, etc. There are equivalents in the software world, including offerings from Eventide themselves, as well as Exponential Audio and others. Might be worth exploring some of those as well.


----------



## storyteller (Dec 9, 2016)

I agree with @Wes Antczak. Your effects chain is going to be the most important piece of the equation. You can place a very basic "warm pad" in a chain of effects and get something marvelous. There are all sorts of sound design plugins and you will certainly combine your favorites to warp the original sound. Have you looked at Molekular? Out of the box, that will give you all sorts of swirly-warm-feelgood-lushiouslymarvelous sounds by manipulating a simple pad. Couple some plugins up with eDNA, and you will be able to get a lot of what you are looking for.


----------



## khollister (Dec 9, 2016)

Just pulled up Albion One and Tundra to check out the eDNA-based synth content. Lots of organic sounding stuff there that sounds like what you may want. Tundra in particular has some very nice soft, evolving pad stuff that would work great as underscore.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 9, 2016)

Yes Wes& the guys have run across another great part of the sound design process things like soundtoys Eventide lexicon reaktor Guitar Rig reamping and a shimmer srtyle Reverb like Valhalla Shimmer or Eventide space can all help get this vibe


----------



## Fleer (Dec 10, 2016)

And as you're looking into these effects, definitely try Zynaptiq Adaptiverb for pads.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 10, 2016)

not to ignore the almost endlessly unique pads that can be derived from Omnisphere. Plug in Guru has done stellar work illustrating the limitless possibilities to be derived from this powerhouse in his hugely helpful vids...


----------



## storyteller (Dec 11, 2016)

Eventide's Blackhole has a "Sigur Ros" preset... since that was one of the sound examples given by the OP. It is a really nice preset and starting point for getting that endless swirly decay.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 11, 2016)

in addition to omnisphere's own massive selection of amients/pads, you might wanna check out the latest Guru libs for omnisphere, which add loads of new samples and unique pads: SabreSphere, Kreaturesque, Kid Anthem 1&2 (the kid has some amazing "textures" in v.2 as well as unique pads), Instant Score: Galaktic, Northern Lights, and the entire MegaMagic series, not to mention the omniverse series for O1. Vids are available for all of these on his https://www.pluginguru.com/products/kid-anthem-v2/ (site)/youtube.

Matt (unfinished) also has a huge library in his colossus series, derived from O2's internal library...


----------



## Fleer (Dec 11, 2016)

And particularly PluginGuru's MegaMagic Pads, including about 1 gig of new samples, now on sale at 40% off. Either go for the Kontakt version, or the slightly more expensive one including files for Omnisphere, Serum, Kontakt and Iris.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 16, 2016)

robharvey said:


> A word on omnisphere-
> 
> It's really the user interface that makes it worth it. I find it super easy to program and create within it. I've found it to be super easy and intuitive to musical sound design. Also the sounds it comes with are just great. Loads of classic synth stuff and pre thought out plug in and play sounds.



Rob, I'm curious: do you have video tutorials showing a basic sequence of creation you're doing? I'd be interested in that for sure... 

Cheers!


----------



## Vastman (Dec 16, 2016)

Fleer said:


> And particularly PluginGuru's MegaMagic Pads, including about 1 gig of new samples, now on sale at 40% off. Either go for the Kontakt version, or the slightly more expensive one including files for Omnisphere, Serum, Kontakt and Iris.


What he said... or she... HESHE!!!


----------



## Vastman (Dec 16, 2016)

creativeforge said:


> Rob, I'm curious: do you have video tutorials showing a basic sequence of creation you're doing? I'd be interested in that for sure...
> 
> Cheers!


You can learn a lot from Here... endless hours of education on the platform, if you're interested...Skippy often deconstructs patches, shows you how to delve deep into Omnisphere; By far the best educator out there, bringing other in, like Airwave, to show what can be done...

Skippy never stops! While typing this I got THIS:

*Airwave Livestream EVENT
Saturday Dec 17 at 12pm.*
Hello friends!!

Tomorrow at 12pm PDT (West Coast Time) - I will host a Livestream broadcast where we will be looking at Airwave Vol 2 WITH AIRWAVE in person talking about the patches and sharing tips and tricks!!

More Christmas goodies will be given out during the livecast too (free patches for Icarus & Hive!)

Skippy will also give you a tour of what is coming MONDAY in the new updated version of MegaMacho Drums - now called SuperMacho Drumz. 

You won't want to miss this one! See you tomorrow!

LINK TO LIVESTREAM PAGE

​
*DON'T FORGET:

The PlugInGuru End-Of-Year 40% off sale is still going strong! 
Come get inspiration for 2017 AND a tax writeoff for 2016!
IF MegaMacho DRUMZ stopped showing up in your libraries tab:*
Native Instruments recently upgraded Kontakt 5.5 AND the master library database. This has caused lots of problems for customers where libraries in the library tab stop showing up. The problem has been fixed and the solution is to simply run the "NATIVE ACCESS" application again and it will fix the problem! This is one reason why I am not using serial numbers for SuperMacho Drumz!


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks! Any idea of a beat sequencer that would work well with Omni? (Windows)


----------



## keepforest (Dec 16, 2016)

Free *paulstretch* vst + a lot of *lexicon *reverbs (or *SparkVerb* - tail is amaaazing) + *EchoBoy *= Really Deep

For example, my ambient track:


----------



## SBK (Dec 17, 2016)

got some pads from this 
http://www.insusurro.com/?post_type=product
they are nice, just saw that they have expansions for Pads too


----------



## willf_music (Dec 17, 2016)

Brian2112 said:


> Don't forget granular stuff (Omnisphere has it too) but you can get a lot of mileage from other standard stuff like Padshop Pro, UVI Falcon, and Halion 5.
> Wave table stuff just sounds like digital vomiting to me though.It just gets old. Much prefer Granular for evolving stuff.


I agree granular synthesis is one of the fastest methods of creating deep evolving textures. But any synth with significant number of modulation methods and filters can be used to the same end even though it takes longer. imo


----------



## robharvey (Dec 19, 2016)

creativeforge said:


> Rob, I'm curious: do you have video tutorials showing a basic sequence of creation you're doing? I'd be interested in that for sure...
> 
> Cheers!



No I don't just yet. I've always wanted to give it a shot though. Might be something to do in the new year.


----------



## peksi (Dec 20, 2016)

Omnisphere is the tool for that and it is very mixable. And does a ton of other styles too.


----------



## oxo (Dec 20, 2016)

buy omnisphere! i have tons of vsti (many libraries from all big and small companies, lots of synths, etc.)... and at the end i always use only omnisphere for all the atmospheric stuff. for me it is the most flexible, versatile and creative tool for this kind of sounds.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Dec 20, 2016)

Omnisphere worths every penny and even more. I made almost 2k presets for it and I can't stop loving it.

Cheers,
Luca


----------



## Chandler (Dec 21, 2016)

Your best bet might be something like The Mangle



Mixed with a synth you already have and MMorph



Just load some samples in the mangle, get a warm sounding synth and morph, while modulating the mangle and MMorph. That should provide never ending soundscapes.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 21, 2016)

Celestia from Impact Soundworks is currently on sale. This library focuses on the beautiful and the ethereal: 550 presets of atmospheric pads, ambient textures, heavenly bells, airy choirs, soft plucks, cosmic effects, etc. I don't have it, but I'm close to buying it as the video is very compelling. Of course, maybe I should start setting my money aside for Omnisphere 2 



https://impactsoundworks.com/product/celestia-heavenly-sound-design/


----------

